# You know you're in trouble when...



## dadwith4daughters (Aug 30, 2007)

...you're reading SMF instead of working at your desk. Hope nobody notices!

What a site! Such great ideas and info. Already took a look at the way some rigs were built and began changing mine. Am in Orlando and since finding this site have made 3-2-1 ribs twice, most recently Q'd 12 lbs of them. The neighbors now bring beer when they see my backyard smoking.

Am planning on doing a smoked turkey this weekend for a big party on Sunday. I know Jeff says never try this on your friends if you haven't done it before. I hope nobody throws up. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance for all your input.

Mike


----------



## cheech (Aug 30, 2007)

What ever you do don't forget to add a fatty

Glad to have you on the site, it is a tad bit adicting


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome Mike -

Turkeys pretty easy and fast to do. I have a webpage you can follow:
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Poultry.htm

Good luck and enjoy the holiday!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 30, 2007)

welcome to smf.. if the beer is too free flowing and someone pukes -ya can blame it on the beer.


----------



## meowey (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome, sounds like you may have your hands full with 4 dots, i only have a pair.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 31, 2007)

p.s. i got 4 of5 that are femmes- 17,16,12, & 11 wks(2 red heads)... yes god loves to make me suffer.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 31, 2007)

Gypsy you do have a way with words!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. Looks like you're gonna have your hands full, make sure they have a few cold ones before you serve, it always enhances the taste.


----------



## starsfaninco (Aug 31, 2007)

Sounds to me like a perfect reason to expand the shotgun collection, oh, and any cleaning gear associated with them :)

EDIT:  Darn where's my manners... Welcome aboard Mike!!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 31, 2007)

lol i gave up shotguns for lil' mean fast dogs & crossbows...nuttin' like an arrow in yer... well ya can imagine.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome aboard Mike, glad you joined us!

I feel your "pain"... we have 4 daughters also, and almost 12 grandkids! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Mike. There are plenty of good tips for doing turkeys right here at Smoking Meat.  One bit of advice-if you're going to do a whole intact bird, try not to go over the 12 lb. range. If you got a larger bird, spatchcock it (cut out the back bone and lay it out flat). I find that if I break the keel (breast) bone the bird will lay flater. Makes for a nice presentation.


----------



## johnd49455 (Aug 31, 2007)

Welcome to *SMF* the best BBQ site on the net
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I did my first turkey last Thanksgiving, before finding SMF, it turned out great. It was a 16# bird & I used a recipe that came with my CG & it didn't call for a brine. It was wrapped in wet cheese cloth & mopped every hour. WOW was it good.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Sep 1, 2007)

My vice president happens to be a smoking addict as well, so I proudly display the forums when he comes by!  In fact, he gave me his old Luhr Jensen Little Chief which started my spiral into this amazing world!


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Sep 1, 2007)

Gypsy, sounds like you got the same surprise I did...my oldest is 16 with my youngest at 4. Congrats on your 11wk old. And great point on the beer flow...puke on beer not turkey.

As for shot guns, my wife won't hear of it. Baseball bats work fine.

I'll take a picture of the bird whether it's worthy or not. Just got to figure out where to post it.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Sep 1, 2007)

Phil, 12 grand kids? The holidays must kill your bank account. Nice to know what I've got to look forward too.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Sep 1, 2007)

Dutch, I've done that before on chickens but never thought of it before on turkeys. Do you lay the bird upside down to keep the breast meet from drying out? Also, if I do the bird without spatchcocking it (great word-never heard that one before), I'm assuming I don't tie the legs like you would in the oven?


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 1, 2007)

Yup... 12. In fact, #12 just made his presence yesterday! Gotta love 'em!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi Mike. Welcome to the forum. I look forward to seeing your posts.


----------



## topsail girl (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi Mike,

I read your thread title and then your screen name and thought how much more trouble could you get into - isn't 4 daughters enough 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Seriously welcome to the group. Wonderful people here and you'll find lots of help, recipes, etc.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Sep 2, 2007)

Debi, went to your site and it's outstanding. Downloaded a few of your free books. Loved the Rub compilation. Your very generous with your site and obviously your time. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Sep 2, 2007)

Topsail Girl, could'nt agree with you more. But trouble just seems to find me. Thanks for the welcome.

Mike


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 3, 2007)

Mike -

Your welcome! Just trying to do my part for a smoking cause!


----------

